# Patio Furniture



## bandman (Jan 15, 2009)

Good afternoon,

I am a woodworker looking for a source of parts for patio furniture. I am interested in building a patio table and chair set. I can make the whole thing out of wood or composite decking but would like to make it with some type of metal frame work instead and just use wood for the top. If anyone knows of a source for patio table/chair frames I would appreciate it very much.

Thanks,

Bandman


----------



## AndrewJayden (Mar 26, 2011)

Garden furniture, also called patio furniture, is a type of furniture specifically designed for outdoor use. It is typically made of weather resistant materials. Iron has been a popular patio material because of its strength, durability and ability to last a lifetime with little to no maintenance. Outdoor patio furniture can be your best friend if you are a frequent party host and love lounging comfortably outside.


----------



## CFarrow (Jun 10, 2011)

bandman said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I am a woodworker looking for a source of parts for patio furniture. I am interested in building a patio table and chair set. I can make the whole thing out of wood or composite decking but would like to make it with some type of metal frame work instead and just use wood for the top. If anyone knows of a source for patio table/chair frames I would appreciate it very much.
> 
> ...


Hey Bandman, don't know if this is the style you had in mind, but you can pick up a picnic table frame on Amazon (currently at $140):
http://www.amazon.com/Pilot-Rock®-Picnic-Table-Frame/dp/B000UREJZK

I also spotted a nice (albeit pricey) table frame here:
http://www.patiofurniturebuy.com/woodard-universal-items-wrought-iron-dining-table-wr887400/

Good luck!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bandman said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I am a woodworker looking for a source of parts for patio furniture. I am interested in building a patio table and chair set. I can make the whole thing out of wood or composite decking but would like to make it with some type of metal frame work instead and just use wood for the top. If anyone knows of a source for patio table/chair frames I would appreciate it very much.
> 
> ...


Here is an idea for you. A way to do the top, and a simple leg design if you want to go for wood legs.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/quickie-patio-table-12935/












 







.


----------



## TommyGuy (Sep 20, 2011)

Most metal furniture is formed with a cast. I suppose you could weld some metal together to create a chair and table. But to get a quality outdoor metal furniture you are going to need to sort of cast to pour liquid metal into. Today, most outdoor furniture manufacturers use cast aluminum to make their furniture.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

AndrewJayden said:


> Garden furniture, also called patio furniture, is a type of furniture specifically designed for outdoor use. It is typically made of weather resistant materials. Iron has been a popular patio material because of its strength, durability and ability to last a lifetime with little to no maintenance. Outdoor patio furniture can be your best friend if you are a frequent party host and love lounging comfortably outside.





josephsqrussell said:


> Spring and summer is the time of year that people get their grills out and dust off the patio furniture so that they can entertain outdoors in the warm weather. Some people like to go with plastic patio furniture where others like the look and feel of wood patio furniture.



Was the OP asking for an essay or definition?

If your looking for this for yourself, I'd say watch / call the box stores, bb&b, etc and ask if they have any glass top patio sets with broken/missing/damaged top they will sell at a discount.

A guy I work with did this and bought a really nice set for $100. I made a cypress panel to replace the glass and it turned out really cool.

Anyways, just a thought...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

josephsqrussell said:


> Spring and summer is the time of year that people get their grills out and dust off the patio furniture so that they can entertain outdoors in the warm weather. Some people like to go with plastic patio furniture where others like the look and feel of wood patio furniture.





TommyGuy said:


> Most metal furniture is formed with a cast. I suppose you could weld some metal together to create a chair and table. But to get a quality outdoor metal furniture you are going to need to sort of cast to pour liquid metal into. Today, most outdoor furniture manufacturers use cast aluminum to make their furniture.


Sure is allot of spam going on about patio furniture all of a sudden. All it takes is one simple post about a subject them bam! Now you have several others posting spam with signature links. Same as Teds stuff and any number of others we have had on here.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TommyGuy said:


> Most metal furniture is formed with a cast. I suppose you could weld some metal together to create a chair and table. But to get a quality outdoor metal furniture you are going to need to sort of cast to pour liquid metal into. Today, most outdoor furniture manufacturers use cast aluminum to make their furniture.



Funny how your signature disappeared when I mentioned spam.


----------



## bandman (Jan 15, 2009)

*patio furniture*

Thanks for all of your help guys. Walmart came to my rescue with a badly damaged set with a very good base, I picked it up and am ready to go.

Thanks,

Bandman


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

bandman said:


> Thanks for all of your help guys. Walmart came to my rescue with a badly damaged set with a very good base, I picked it up and am ready to go.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bandman


Good deal! We want pics!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jemi (Mar 2, 2012)

hello guys i am looking for Garden Patio Chairs, Tables & Sets furniture online can any one help for this .....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Aha lads and lassies*

St Patrick's Day is coming soon and Patty O'Furniture will be here on the forum to help you with any questions you have and he'll be toasting and tipping a few of the green ones in between posts. :drink::drink: :whistling2:


----------



## lymangage (Mar 12, 2012)

Patio Furniture is the great combination of both interior and exterior decorating. Patio Furniture is inexpensive and easy to maintain.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I made this patio table for my niece from leftover decking and an old table base that I cleaned up and painted with Hammerite....no spam




























Just my way of repurposing stuff


----------

